# My Son's ML Success!



## Drake1301 (Oct 23, 2012)

Best ML Deer Hunt Ever! 
The forest was exploding with color, great campsite, the weather was dang nice (almost too warm), we saw lots of deer, Moose, Elk, ducks, and even a bear! We were able to put a successful stock on a nice buck, my son kept his cool and made a fantastic shot. My sons first ML deer! While spending time afield with my son I came to the conclusion that he teaches me a lot more than I teach him. I appreciate every lesson learned, and cherish the memories made! NOW, ON TO THE DUCK HUNT!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Awesome buck!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck congrats


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

How exciting, great job!
Isn't it funny how we go through our lives always thinking we know more than our parents, then we know more than our kids, then we finally realize we really don't know jack at all other than everyone else is teaching us!

Good lookin buck as well!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

What a great looking buck! That's awesome you got out with your boy. Great job dad!!! He'll remember it forever.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats, beautiful buck.. What unit?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Great buck! Congrats to your son


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow! Great buck! 5x4?'congratulations!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to go. Congrats.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Way to go man, congrats on your son getting his buck!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! what a stud buck, congrats to the young man!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT buck there! Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drake1301 (Oct 23, 2012)

hunting777 said:


> Congrats, beautiful buck.. What unit?


Thanks! Unit 4,5,6


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Way to go!! Awesome buck, can't beat that with a stick! :grin:


----------

